# Video for Chris, AND TNGIRL



## LanceColeman (Sep 8, 2010)

OK Chris Buddy,

I been taking your advice on the editing and music and stuff. Now bear with me cuz I'm slow on the clicker and need to refine my stops and gos.. But am I getting anywhere??

TOMI,

Hey YOU are the one that said I needed music on my videos!! So if anyone complains?? They can blame you

<embed src="http://img844.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pstuntshootin" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 8, 2010)

Is this a Q. Tarantino production?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2010)

Classic. Awesome job. I nominate it for the Woody's Home Video of the Year award!!!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 8, 2010)

Now who would have know you could make a country music video??

Lord, that poor doggie!!!! He is something else to put up with you!
El


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 8, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Lord, that poor doggie!!!! He is something else to put up with you!
> El



He started it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> OK Chris Buddy,
> 
> I been taking your advice on the editing and music and stuff. Now bear with me cuz I'm slow on the clicker and need to refine my stops and gos.. But am I getting anywhere??
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Classic. Awesome job. I nominate it for the Woody's Home Video of the Year award!!!


X2!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 8, 2010)

Good stuff there Lance...thought you had gotten into a fire ant bed there for a minute.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2010)

Outstanding stuff. My wife watched it with me and we both cracked up.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Man!  What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Classic. Awesome job. I nominate it for the Woody's Home Video of the Year award!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> X2!!



X3.......... Love the Weiner dog.


----------



## mountainarcher (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok ole buddy,Im a come an getiche outta the house an take ya down the river fishin or sumin......you losin it...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 9, 2010)

Superstar!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2010)

That was awesome Lance!


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice video. Great music. BTW, I think your dog........stole the show.


----------



## walter morris (Sep 9, 2010)

it's amazing what some folks can come up with when left at home alone.

hey that's dang good shooting too

love the little dog, he's ready for tracking.

what's the bow and arrow??


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 9, 2010)

Now thats funny right there!!!!!!! your dchsund looks happy to see you!!!!!!My weiner dawg dont get that excited anymore shes gettin old.......


----------



## dtala (Sep 9, 2010)

you are a very sick individual Lance....





.....but yer my kind of sick

  troy


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 9, 2010)

Very cool video.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 9, 2010)

"Bartender give me one of what he is having"

The neighbors didn't see you did they?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just wonderin' Lance,...... Was that your tryout video for Dancing with the Stars? You shoot a lot better than you dance but the dancin' was more entertainin' than the shootin'.


----------



## Elbow (Sep 9, 2010)

I bet that dog needs therapy now....

And did the neighbors see you doing this???
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 9, 2010)

The Georgia mountains will do that to you. A little white lightning may have helped in making that video. Cool shooting and dancing Lance. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 9, 2010)

Lance.....this must be how Mother Speilburg felt when little Steven came home and showed her his first BigBoy production!!!!! I'm just about to bust wide open with pride!!!!!!!
And you did a fine job with the editing, I'd like to have seen a bit more of the dancing with Charlie....that was summmin!!!! You did pretty good for a white boy!!!!!just enough rythmn to convince me you might be able to dance!!!! too short for basketball tho!!!I LOVED the music, always a plus to sing along with the fine shooting you did there!!!!!
Maybe you can dance up a pig or two at HC for me???
I enjoyed all your work!!!!!thanks!!!
your special Lance!!!!! Mother Speilburg says so!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 9, 2010)

Never Mix medications without consulting your doctor


----------



## BGBH (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't care who ya are,that's funny right thar.....


----------



## pine nut (Sep 9, 2010)

That was funny and cool all at the same time!  Needs more Banjo music though...What with bein' close to Rabun county and in tha mountains!  I think the dog liked it too!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't wait til I can get home & watch this with sound... it was still funny without the sound... it's nice to see a grown man.. act like a little kid when he will... Good job on the video & the shooting.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 9, 2010)

lance,
 that was some funny stuff right there! and good shooting too!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 9, 2010)

Dancin?? PPSSHH!! maaaan yall aint seed me dance yet. I can natural mo CUT-A-RUG now I tell ya!

Al,

Of course the neighbors see me. (They used to it by now) Ol Jack just sits in his swang smokin a cigar a shakin his head at me.

Granted he's 100yds from me (thats as close a neighbor as I gots) but they see me. Sometimes they laugh at me too.

I glad yall gotta good laugh outa it (thats the general idea) but Yall hafta wait a bit for the next one. Bowseason is about to interupt film makin.


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 9, 2010)

Man that was Good, thanks for taking the time to Edit all that footage to make us laugh. 
 give that Dog a treat he earned it.


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 9, 2010)

realy neat,, good shootint,,
good hunting..
God Bless!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2010)

Great video, Lance, and some durn amazing shootin', too. I'll trade you a fat Jack Russel that just eats and sleeps for that dancin' wiener dog....


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 12, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Great video, Lance, and some durn amazing shootin', too. I'll trade you a fat Jack Russel that just eats and sleeps for that dancin' wiener dog....



Aint nuff money hillbilly. First mini dash I ever owned. and I gotta say, ya just can't seperate a man and his weiner..... That right there is my lil buddy. And you cannot hide anything from him. at 12 weeks he blood trailed his first game...and even though it was a short and easy find?? he found it at 12 weeks. Now adays you can run wide open dragging a piece of deer hide on a string all over these 3.5 acres we live on, hide it good and deep in the hey field, go back inside and wait about an hour...... take him out tell him "cast out charlie!"....... and he'll go find it..... he gonna be a blood trailin foo!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 12, 2010)

Lance that dog is one in a million.  Keep a sharp eye on your friends, they is jellous.  That is the best video I've everseen!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW  good stuff...........


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 15, 2010)

That has to be one of the funniest things I have seen in some time...I almost fell out of my chair! I think I'm going to be getting in with the right crowd...lol! Awesome job Lance.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 22, 2010)

nice shooting there


----------



## Necedah (Sep 22, 2010)

That's AMAZING!

The shootin ain't bad either 


Dave


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Necedah said:


> That's AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a PURDY COOL LIL DAWGY AINT HE!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 22, 2010)

Super video! Super hot dog!  And the shootin ain't bad either!
Dan


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 22, 2010)

After spending a few days around Lance, I have a better understanding of this video.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 23, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> After spending a few days around Lance, I have a better understanding of this video.



I don't know what yer talkin about. I was the evervescent, laid back, calm slow movin gentleman the entire hunt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 23, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> I don't know what yer talkin about. I was the evervescent, laid back, calm slow movin gentleman the entire hunt.



Bigwords there Lancer!!!!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 23, 2010)

well its 5:30 in the morning and im trying to make it to 6:30,had to watch charlie again ,charlie has picked me up, think i can make it home now.......Lance aint bad either !!!!!
 heres to ya boys........


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2010)

They is a pair!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 23, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> They is a pair!


----------



## John V. (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that is funneee!

That dog is very talented!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 30, 2010)

My gosh Lance you sure can mess up the music,however as much fun as you are having by yourself,I wonder what yoy would do if you had company. Next year come to the woodies gathering at the poole place. It usually has aq lot of people to play with.Some of them dont realize you were playing with their heads until its to late.  By the way this is the chief,Donnie didnt sign off when he used my putter.


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's just to funny !!! 







Great shootin !!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 1, 2010)

dpoole said:


> My gosh Lance you sure can mess up the music,however as much fun as you are having by yourself,I wonder what yoy would do if you had company. Next year come to the woodies gathering at the poole place. It usually has aq lot of people to play with.Some of them dont realize you were playing with their heads until its to late.  By the way this is the chief,Donnie didnt sign off when he used my putter.



Hey!! hey!! I wasn't playin by ,myself. look again!! I was layin in the yard with my weiner!

Whose da chief?? Only udder poole I know izzat french guy I met down horse creek. sed his name was "hArOLd PoolA"


----------



## blocky (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome shooting, awesome dancing, awesome dog, great video. I loved it.


----------

